# blue grouse....



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

went out today after some blues....found a few but all singles, most likely last years birds.....it seems that the late snow we had in the spring did a number on the chics....anybody else seeing more than just singles and pairs out there?


----------



## jason.little (Sep 22, 2008)

I went out this morning and only saw two (singles) over 5 miles. These were ruffs btw.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

it is looking like our late spring snow storm this year didnt help the grouse out at all.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't know what to think. I found as many birds as I usually do (just one) but then again, I haven't been out much yet. A lot of guys are reporting low success, and others have said when they find them, they REALLY find them. Bax* and I are headed out on Saturday to see what we can find. I'll be able to give a better personal assessment then.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I've been seeing only big groups, 15-30, go figure!!


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Just got back from a week of helping an elk hunter. I logged a lot of miles in some prime grouse habitat and only ran into about a dozen blues during that time. On a typical year, I would expect to see that many in a day! No question in my mind that blue grouse populations are down this year.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Geez and last year you guys were saying the numbers where up and I couldn't see a bird!! I guess I'm just upside down, I am from Louisiana so that makes sense!! So I need to get them when I can because if they move I guess I might not find anymore!!


----------

